# Today's Game Discussion [Halloween Night]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Denver 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 7:00pm ET 
Philadelphia 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: ALT2, CSP 

Indiana 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 7:00pm ET 
Toronto 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: FSIN, TSN 

Houston 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 7:30pm ET 
Detroit 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: SPSO, FSD 

San Antonio 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 8:00pm ET 
New Orleans 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: KENS, SPSO 

Sacramento 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 8:00pm ET 
Chicago 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: CSCA, WGN 

Dallas 1-0 (Road: 1-0) 9:00pm ET 
Utah 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: FSSW, RTRM+ 

Golden State 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 10:00pm ET 
Phoenix 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: CSBA, FSAZ 

Memphis 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 10:30pm ET 
LA Clippers 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: SPSO 

LA Lakers 0-1 (Road: 0-0) 10:30pm ET 
Portland 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: SPSO, CSNW​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Some interesting storyline tonight:

Iggy's return to Philadelphia after being traded.

New look Rockets (Lin, Harden).

Anthony Davis begins his career against arguably the best power forward of all time in Tim Duncan.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Interested to see Gerald Green make his Pacers debut. With no Danny Granger, he'll get a lot of minutes.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

And since I live in a dorm, I get to watch...none of these game :/


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

XxIrvingxX said:


> And since I live in a dorm, I get to watch...none of these game :/


Free league pass preview on NBA.com. Watch the games there.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I will be at the Spurs/Hornets game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Very excited to watch Lillard, Valanciunas, and the new look Nuggets. I will probably have to watch them all tomorrow though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Valanciunas is a big reason I want to watch the Pacers/Raptors game. But I'm also very interested in the Nuggets/Sixers game (too bad Bynum is out).


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

No Gallo switching to Raps/Pacers.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

My picks for tonight:

*Denver* 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 7:00pm ET
Philadelphia 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: ALT2, CSP

*Indiana* 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 7:00pm ET
Toronto 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: FSIN, TSN

*Houston* 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 7:30pm ET
Detroit 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: SPSO, FSD

*San Antonio* 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 8:00pm ET
New Orleans 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: KENS, SPSO

Sacramento 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 8:00pm ET
*Chicago* 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: CSCA, WGN

*Dallas* 1-0 (Road: 1-0) 9:00pm ET
Utah 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: FSSW, RTRM+

Golden State 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 10:00pm ET
*Phoenix* 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: CSBA, FSAZ

Memphis 0-0 (Road: 0-0) 10:30pm ET
*LA Clippers* 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: SPSO

*LA Lakers *0-1 (Road: 0-0) 10:30pm ET
Portland 0-0 (Home: 0-0) TV: SPSO, CSNW


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to find myself rooting for the Sixers this season. I still got love for Bynum and I like Holiday/Turner. I'm expecting a big season from Turner.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why are the fans booing Iggy? You'd think they'd appreciate him a little more for what he did there.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bargnani ballin' to start.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They're Philly fans. It's what they do.

If I was Iggy i'd probably be pissed though. He was traded, he didn't walk.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The passing in this Nuggets/Sixers game is awful by both teams.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Lin/Harden Time



Basel said:


> The passing in this Nuggets/Sixers game is awful by both teams.


Nuggets missing Gallo.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

If the 76ers can stay consistent from the perimeter this season, they're going to be really good when Bynum gets back as he'll create a ton of open looks from them when he gets doubled. Big if, though.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> Lin/Harden Time


This is what I'll be watching for the time being as well.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Watch the Pacers game you idiots. And then tell me how awesome Paul George is. 

Because he is.

He's awesome.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Guys, where can I watch/download NBA games the day after they're played? Aside from league pass. I want to save money on league pass this year because I'll rarely be staying up late enough to watch games live.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spencer Hawes looks ridiculous with that haircut. :laugh: I didn't even recognize him at first.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Watch the Pacers game you idiots. And then tell me how awesome Paul George is.


Watched the first 8 mins he looked good got to the basket with ease.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Watched the first 8 mins he looked good got to the basket with ease.


Guys like 6-10. He looks like a 4 out there until you see him move.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ben said:


> Guys, where can I watch/download NBA games the day after they're played? Aside from league pass. I want to save money on league pass this year because I'll rarely be staying up late enough to watch games live.


League Pass is free right now bro.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

R-Star said:


> Watch the Pacers game you idiots. And then tell me how awesome Paul George is.
> 
> Because he is.
> 
> He's awesome.


Quiet, you might jinx him.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> League Pass is free right now bro.


I don't think it is in the UK.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

It is.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> It is.


Shut up. We're enemies tonight.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How was Drummond in the preseason? 

Did the Pistons announcer just introduce the entire team? I don't remember seeing that before. I wonder if it's just an Opening Night deal.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> How was Drummond in the preseason?
> 
> Did the Pistons announcer just introduce the entire team? I don't remember seeing that before. I wonder if it's just an Opening Night deal.


Just a home opener thing. They did it for the Raps too.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Marcus Morris sucks


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harden starting quite nicely. Weird seeing him in Red.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

George and Hibbert showing they can take over in place of Granger. Just what Pacer fans want to see.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Harden and Lin are playing well off each other.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Never realized the Rockets were so young. Delfino is their oldest player at 30. 

Harden playing well.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shut up. We're talking about George and Hibbert.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

SMH @ Marcus Morris


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

15 more minutes and it's time to watch The Brow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Faried is all hustle, all the time. Nuggets organization must absolutely love this kid.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Greg Monroe can not defend the pick and roll to save his life.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I ****ing hate you two right now.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Toney Douglas!!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Diaw is playing center for the Spurs?


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

James Harden 7 Pts, 2 Reb, 4 Ast, 1 Blk 10 min
Jeremy Lin 6 Pts, 1 Reb, 1 Ast, 2 Stl 10 min

27-22 HOU End 1st


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Diaw is playing center for the Spurs?


Never mind. NBA TV had me confused. Duncan is at center.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> James Harden 7 Pts, 2 Reb, 4 Ast, 1 Blk 10 min
> Jeremy Lin 6 Pts, 1 Reb, 1 Ast, 2 Stl 10 min
> 
> 27-22 HOU End 1st



Why don't you talk about the good players and not little Jimmy Harden and his buddy Jeremy Lin?

Roy Hibbert: 14 Pts, 6 Reb, 2 Ast, 2 Blk 15 min
Paul George: 12 Pts, 7 Reb, 2 Ast, 18 min


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Davis hits his first shot. A nice J.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Davis starts off with back to back jumpers. Nice.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And again for AD!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who is the announcer in this game? Guy sounds so familiar to me for some reason.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

James Harden's court vision :drool:


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Vasquez is making plays for the Hornets


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice vision by Jerebko!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Duncan is still so good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lin and Harden look impressive as a backcourt.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, I am loving what I am seeing from Harden


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

15 and 5 already for Harden. He's going to put up big numbers this season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Make that 17 for the bearded one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Are the Nugz looking as bad as that box score indicates?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Are the Nugz looking as bad as that box score indicates?


Yeah, they haven't looked good from what I've seen. Stuck in preseason mode, it seems.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Helluva pass by Parsons


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great hustle by Harden and a nice pass from Lin to Asik. These guys are playing really well.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Pistons are awful 



Wade County said:


> Are the Nugz looking as bad as that box score indicates?


They need Gallo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James Harden my goodness.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This Raptors crowd is really into this game. Underrated fans out there in Toronto. They get loud.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

JV you badman.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Val playing well for the Raps. 10 and 9 so far (5-13fg...)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> Pistons are awful


They're not playing that bad. Major team effort. These guys don't have just one or two stars. Like the Pistons teams of yesteryear.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Free Terrence Jones because Marcus Morris sucks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers are going to need a lot more from Hill. He's better than he's played tonight.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Spurs are starting Kawhi Leonard, Boris Diaw and Danny Green...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Terrence Jones balled in preseason. Surprised he is getting no love from McHale.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh: at the smoke machine going off at The Palace and them not being able to turn it off there for a bit.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Is James Harden really balling the way the box score says he is??


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Is James Harden really balling the way the box score says he is??


Yeah, dude is straight tearing it up.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Rockets need to work on their defense and get a backup PG, their lack of a backup PG forced Harden to play too many mins.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Rockets need to work on their defense and get a backup PG, their lack of a backup PG forced Harden to play too many mins.


i think scott machado will be a legit nba player. he can easily fill that role. this is a young team, give them time.

if valacunas is gonna play like this all season then the raptors have their center(finally).


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Didnt Motiejunas have a great preseason? Why are the Rockets not giving him mins? You would think we would be a build block with Harden/Lin/Morris


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

McHale not giving rookies mins.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Spencer Hawes looking like a star since the 3rd quarter. I can definitely see the Sixers having success pairing him with Bynum.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Never thought I would ever hear a Spencer Hawes chant. 16/11 and 5 blocks. Damn.

Also, Evan Fournier looks like a very solid pick-up. He's being timid at times and he's not having a great game, but he really looks like he belongs out there.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

McHale needs to play his rookies their bench sans rookies = garbo.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Anyone else think Denver roster is too crowded? Their rotation off the bench is better then Bobcats Roster and that is with Danilo hurt


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> McHale needs to play his rookies their bench sans rookies = garbo.


Ya its weird seeing 3 guys that where drafted really high not get mins over Carlos Delfino and Daequan Cook


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

FSH said:


> Ya its weird seeing 3 guys that where drafted really high not get mins over Carlos Delfino and Daequan Cook


Toney Douglas is getting mins.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Never thought I would ever hear a Spencer Hawes chant. 16/11 and 5 blocks. Damn.


Cant believe Spencer Hawes is still only 24


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great finish in Toronto.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Spencer Hawes looking like a star since the 3rd quarter. I can definitely see the Sixers having success pairing him with Bynum.


He was playing well in the first half, too.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James Harden...my goodness


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

First buzzer beater of the season coming up?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers ball. Huge call there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harden is CARRYING Houston right now. Starting to get double teamed.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Rockets starting lineup is a great Young Lineup that they can build for many years...But that bench is f'n terrible. They need to fix that


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

George Hill with the teardrop with 2.1 left!


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

Get Toney Douglas out of the game.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Harden's going for 40+ tonight.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

George Hill lolz!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Basel said:


> Harden's going for 40+ tonight.


That because the Rockets got no one else that can score


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers steal one on the road!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

FSH said:


> That because the Rockets got no one else that can score


Any chance Harden has a chance at a scoring title given that fact?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Harden with another triple. 34 points now.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

i dont know why but i laughed at this


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, the Rockets are pretty bad....why they don't just play Jones or White instead of guys like Morris and Smith? Guys who are actually part of their future?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> Pacers are going to need a lot more from Hill. He's better than he's played tonight.


He missed the preseason due to injury. He'll be fine.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Basel said:


> Any chance Harden has a chance at a scoring title given that fact?


Yes, there is a _chance_ that Harden has a _chance_ at the scoring title.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Delfino...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Yes, there is a _chance_ that Harden has a _chance_ at the scoring title.


Hahaha, my bad. You know what I meant, though.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @netw3rk
> I feel like Morey is furiously fapping with a belt around his neck to this Harden performance.


...


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> Get Toney Douglas out of the game.


Toney Douglas has a -14 atm according to ESPN


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

outside of Harden the Rockets as a collective whole just sucks


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Yeah, the Rockets are pretty bad....why they don't just play Jones or White instead of guys like Morris and Smith? Guys who are actually part of their future?


I dont get why they are not playing Motiejunas he seems like the perfect fit with Lin/Harden/Asik


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Knicks4life said:


> ...


I lol'd hard


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Ok, that Harden pass for the dunk was sick.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Delfino on fire. 5/6 from three.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

James Harden 34 pts 11 ast 5 rebs 4:28 to go.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ill say again.

WTF Delfino on fire.

Could Harden have a better debut? Holy crap man


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Ok, that Harden pass for the dunk was sick.


No kidding. Damn


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

OKC is going to regret trading Harden when they didn't need to.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> @netw3rk
> Morey just called up Presti and moaned into the phone.


...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cousins you are killing my fantasy team with these TO's bro. Come on.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

So Rockets need a Back Up PG badly. Delfino and whoever the hell Greg Smith is look decent. But Toney Douglas is f'n terrible


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Harden is just killing it out there. What a ****ing debut.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Is Harden this good a passer usually? Damn man


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Toney Douglas completely lost all of his confidence. Dude can ball, but he's just been awful for over a year now. 

And yea, Harden is a bad man and he's going to put up some serious numbers this year. Houston is going to be competitive too.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn, Harden.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a debut by Harden. Damn.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mother of ****. James Harden take a bow.

I usually hate this dude but im loving me the beard!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Wade County said:


> Is Harden this good a passer usually? Damn man


Yes just that he didnt get to show it off since Westbrooke and Durant dominate the ball


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Houston, we have a star.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

He even has 4 steals. Complete game.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Really great debut by all of the new Rockets. Lin 12 8 4 4, Asik 11 8 2

The Rockets could have a nice future


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I wonder if Durant and Westbrook were holding Harden back. Either that or this tells you how good Durant and Westbrook are. This guy was their 3rd wheel?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

He's looking like a mini Lebron with range out there. This is the best game I have ever seen dude play.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> Toney Douglas completely lost all of his confidence. Dude can ball, but he's just been awful for over a year now.
> 
> And yea, Harden is a bad man and he's going to put up some serious numbers this year. *Houston is going to be competitive too.*


Fuuuuuuuck no they won't. Only reason they were in the game is because Harden went absolutely ape shit on them. Crazy performance.


You can't expect Harden to play like that every night.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Time for Phx v GSW. Should be fun!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'll be catching LA v Portland.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks4life said:


>


That is the best thing i've seen in a long time. Kudos!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Fuuuuuuuck no they won't. Only reason they were in the game is because Harden went absolutely ape shit on them. Crazy performance.
> 
> 
> You can't expect Harden to play like that every night.


I agree with this. It took a ridiculous performance by Harden to have the Rockets win against a Pistons team that isn't very good (game was closer than the final score indicates).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hornets leading the Spurs by 2 with less than 3 minutes to go.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

There hasn't been a better debut game for a Rocket since Barkley's 33 rebound game in 1996. Damn.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Basel said:


> I agree with this. It took a ridiculous performance by Harden to have the Rockets win against a Pistons team that isn't very good (game was closer than the final score indicates).


Harden played amazing and he's making me eat my "good but not great" words from yesterday.


That being said, wow did Houston ever give him the keys to the city here. I don't know where to find the stat, but I'd be interested to see his time of possession. I started feeling bad for Lin. Harden dominated the shit out of the ball. I mean hey, he was scoring everything and making some really sick passes, so why not, but I haven't seen a ball dominated like that since Kobe, Vince and TMac were all in their primes. 

Lin was probably like "Great James, but this is kind of supposed to be my night too man."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Tony Parker with a huge triple!


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

How many similar plays will Tim Duncan let Anthony Davis do? I just tuned in, but its two identical lobs, and the best he did was pushing Davis in the back on the second one.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

dude, Lin had a +/- of +23? Damn


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bogut looks really good.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> Harden played amazing and he's making me eat my "good but not great" words from yesterday.
> 
> 
> That being said, wow did Houston ever give him the keys to the city here. I don't know where to find the stat, but I'd be interested to see his time of possession. I started feeling bad for Lin. Harden dominated the shit out of the ball. I mean hey, he was scoring everything and making some really sick passes, so why not, but I haven't seen a ball dominated like that since Kobe, Vince and TMac were all in their primes.
> ...


When both were in the game they dominated the ball evenly. 

Houston is asking Harden to do to much right now, if they keep this he will be dead by ASW.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great game by Timmy Duncan. 24pts on 10-15, 11 rebounds, 3 steals, 3 assists.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knicks4life said:


> When both were in the game they dominated the ball evenly.
> 
> Houston is asking Harden to do to much right now, if they keep this he will be dead by ASW.


He's still pretty young, I think he can take it. Plus its not like they have to worry about fighting for a playoff spot in my opinion, so might as well let the kid pad his stats.


I didn't see the whole game so I can't comment, but the last 10 minutes or so I saw, Lin was out there and Harden hardly let him touch the ball.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

FSH said:


> So Rockets need a Back Up PG badly. Delfino and whoever the hell Greg Smith is look decent. But Toney Douglas is f'n terrible


the rockets need douglas and marcus morris out of the rotation immediately. both are just terrible players right now.

i have to think scott machado takes over at backup pg sometime soon and i'm pretty shocked that donatas, terrence jones, and royce white all didn't even get off the bench. one of them needs to take over the pf minutes morris wastes.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Leonard with 19 points, 7 rebounds and 5 steals. He's going to be a hell of a player.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

FreeMason Jr. said:


> Leonard with 19 points, 7 rebounds and 5 steals. He's going to be a hell of a player.


.... I dropped him in one of my fantasy leagues........ for J ****ing Crowder.



I feel ashamed of myself.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Fuuuuuuuck no they won't. Only reason they were in the game is because Harden went absolutely ape shit on them. Crazy performance.
> 
> 
> You can't expect Harden to play like that every night.


I like them, and it's not just Harden. I had them in the playoffs in the Pick'em even before the trade. I really like Asik and Parsons as unheralded glue guys. I like Lin a supporting role. Detroit's not good and Harden went ape shit tonight, but Harden practiced with these guys like one time, right? Like I said, they're going to be a competitive team. Not a great team or a contender or anything, but a competitive team who will battle for a playoff spot in the West.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

R-Star said:


> He's still pretty young, I think he can take it. Plus its not like they have to worry about fighting for a playoff spot in my opinion, so might as well let the kid pad his stats.


You can ask someone to be the starting #1 option and be your 6th man which is what Harden had to do tonight, I think they can sneak into the playoffs once McHale trusts the rookies enough to play them.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight with his first trip to the line tonight. Can't be any worse than last night, right?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't believe some of you thought Pau isn't a top 5 PF anymore. He is easily a top 5 PF. He's going to have a big season. Had a terrific game last night and is starting off great tonight. That will continue.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lillard gets stuffed by Dwight!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Brandon Rush puts Gortat on a poster.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like the Suns' new court.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dwight is 4/6 from the stripe. =O


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Dwight is 4/6 from the stripe. =O


Championship.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice quarter from PO. I have no idea how good they'll be, but I don't have them sniffing the playoffs. They have the talent to put up a fight on any given night, though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Gotta tighten the defense and stop turning the ball over.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God dammit Beasley, stop stinking it up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy macarones, PO's oldest player is 30?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Been doing paperwork so I'm not 100% on the game. These Lakers are unimpressive so far. 

The only guy who's stood out to me in the past 2 games is Gasol, who is back to playing like championship Gasol and not the timid coward he sometimes reverts into.

And Kobe's been Kobe. 


I think Nash is underutilized, and Dwight just hasn't been all that good at all to no ones fault but his own.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> God dammit Beasley, stop stinking it up.


Wow, just found the free LP channels!

Knew that preseason game on friday was fool's gold for Bease. We saw that so often in Miami.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DH12 on pace to shoot 100 free throws tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ebanks is so awful lol.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ebanks just got 3 fouls in less than a minute.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Been doing paperwork so I'm not 100% on the game. These Lakers are unimpressive so far.
> 
> The only guy who's stood out to me in the past 2 games is Gasol, who is back to playing like championship Gasol and not the timid coward he sometimes reverts into.
> 
> ...


You can tell Dwight isn't 100 yet. He looks stiff and doesn't have his lift, hence the strips and blocks on him.

Nash is certainly being underutilized. Not sure why they need to use a gimmick offense with the talent they have. Just run pick and rolls and floppies and post ups.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel like JJ Hickson kind of sucks. Is that accurate?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> You can tell Dwight isn't 100 yet. He looks stiff and doesn't have his lift, hence the strips and blocks on him.
> 
> Nash is certainly being underutilized. Not sure why they need to use a gimmick offense with the talent they have. Just run pick and rolls and floppies and post ups.


I like the idea of the offense, but it doesn't make much sense when you have two guards who are accustomed to controlling the ball to be effective.

I mean they've basically neutered the best passing PG in the league. Its like if they Heat were to say "Ok Ray, no 3's. Just drive the lane."


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

LA, your announcers are pure ****ing junk.

Talking up Dwights amazing free throw shooting form? I guess yesterday never happened.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Foul on Dwight. Time to get mad, roll your eyes, and argue.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Clippers are a much better defensive team this year. If they continue to defend like this, they will be legit contenders


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

R-Star said:


> LA, your announcers are pure ****ing junk.
> 
> Talking up Dwights amazing free throw shooting form? I guess yesterday never happened.


I don't care for the commentating, but in this case, all they said was that in addition to going in even his form looks better than last night... They didn't say it was world class.

Also, their usage of Nash is definitely a problem.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

ss03 said:


> I don't care for the commentating, but in this case, all they said was that in addition to going in even his form looks better than last night... They didn't say it was world class.


If your freethrow shooting form changes in 24 hours you're a terrible ft shooter to begin with.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Beasley takes (and sometimes makes) the worst shots. Even when he's good he makes you mad. Sad that such talent will never contribute to winning basketball.

Every time I watch Curry I find myself praying for angels to secure his ankles. Gotta be hard to be a GSW fan.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

R-Star said:


> If your freethrow shooting form changes in 24 hours you're a terrible ft shooter to begin with.


I don't think any of them actually believe Dwight Howard became a consistently good free throw shooter in 24 hours, they were just pointing out that his form was better because last night they were talking about Gasol and Chuck Person's work with him to change his form. If I'm giving them too much credit, then I apologize--although that would be kind of sad.

On a side note, Pau Gasol has a lot of confidence in his long 2 and 3pt shot this year.. He hasn't been making them, but he seems confident in it. Also, Howard has been making a lot of rookie mistakes the last game and this one; he just seems like someone that needs to play more basketball, which is reasonable. He also isn't as athletic as he was in Orlando yet, I assume that's because he's still recovering and slightly out of shape, but without that he loses a lot of the advantages he had over Bynum.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ugly sequence in the Clippers/Grizzlies game with all those turnovers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nash limping. Uh oh.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

God damn Beasley...wtf


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This Lillard kid is good. I barely follow college, so wasn't that shocked I hadn't heard of him until draft night. Did he pretty much come out of nowhere?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

Mann, Kobe is so slow


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Portland couldn't miss in the first half. 

Kobe 6/9 shooting after 11/14 last night. I can only hope he stays this efficient throughout the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> God damn Beasley...wtf


What'd Supercool do?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Good god the Trail Blazers and Lakers just seemed to be making everything there at the end of that half.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> What'd Supercool do?


20 footer off the pick n roll. Brick. Gets offensive rebound, throws up another 20 footer. Brick.

Sigh.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lilard has a lott of confidence in his game - and looks like he has the talent to back it up


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jace said:


> This Lillard kid is good. I barely follow college, so wasn't that shocked I hadn't heard of him until draft night. Did he pretty much come out of nowhere?


Not for the people who watch Weber State and the Big Sky. For everyone else, yes.


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Jace said:


> This Lillard kid is good. I barely follow college, so wasn't that shocked I hadn't heard of him until draft night. Did he pretty much come out of nowhere?


He was fairly widely known in his last 2 years in college, but he wasn't a big deal coming out of high school.

By draft time he was one of, if not the, top PG in the draft class though, but not a lot of people pay attention to the big sky conference.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Offense is fine but our defense needs serious work. Need to stop turning the ball over too.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @LakersReporter: Acc. to LAL's training staff, Steve Nash is OK & will play in the 2nd half. PR staff said it was his shin, not knee or ankle.


Good news!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shannon Brown/Sebastian Telfair back court makes me want to rip off my skin.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Good news!


Well, that didn't last long.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

If the Lakers don't improve on defense, it is going to be a very, very long season. :|


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great board and putback by Hickson.

Its funny, Shane Battier and Ron Artest should never dribble on their respective teams. Unfortunately, Artest thinks he should. The results are hilarious.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jace said:


> Shannon Brown/Sebastian Telfair back court makes me want to rip off my skin.


brown thinks that he's kobe. I hate everything about his game. I like telfair though. I really would like to see him succeed in this league. He's more talented than his cousin Marbury but hasn't put it all together yet


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Gentry went way too long with the scrubs there.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow. Lakers stink...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This LA-PO game is setting up for a vintage Kobe finish. Should be fun.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> brown thinks that he's kobe. I hate everything about his game. I like telfair though. I really would like to see him succeed in this league. He's more talented than his cousin Marbury but hasn't put it all together yet


Crazy he's only 27. I feel like he's been in the league, disappointing, forever. He certainly still has time. Unbelievable this is his 7th stop, though.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SerenaWinters: Nash has a contusion on the lower leg, and he will not return this game.


..


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No BEZ down the stretch? Same ole, same ole.

Scola is so smooth. I pipedreamed so hard he'd slip through after getting amnestied.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dwight beasting!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> ..


That's a bummer. Those can be tricky, depending how severe it is.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Choo-choo! Nash excuse train is firing up.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol Nash already injured 2 games into the season.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jace said:


> Crazy he's only 27. I feel like he's been in the league, disappointing, forever. He certainly still has time. Unbelievable this is his 7th stop, though.


He just never developed a go to move that was unguardable like marbury's tear drop 5 footer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awesome night of basketball. Bunch of close games.

Suns down 3, with the ball, 8.7 left.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> He just never developed a go to move that was unguardable like marbury's tear drop 5 footer.


Never thought his individual offense was the problem. Isn't it that he's never run teams well?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

I still can't believe the Lakers struggles so far. Out of all the struggles I would've expected, defense is not one of them. Mike Brown is a shitty head coach I know but he's a great defensive coach. Lakers have had little to no trouble with offense but defense? Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That foul was like icing the kicker before he misses. Hope PHX hits a 3 this time.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Pavlevic WHY COULDNT YOU PLAY LIKE THIS IN CLEVELAND?!


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Adam said:


> Choo-choo! Nash excuse train is firing up.


Didn't lebron have to leave the game in the first game of the season?


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow...I mean, I knew the Lakers were going to have some troubles starting out considering how much new talent they have but...just wow. They're looking horrible right now.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Hyperion said:


> Didn't lebron have to leave the game in the first game of the season?


Lebron's a pussy though so it was expected.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Down 3 with seconds left, Dragic handles over the timeline and pounds it until there's less than a second left, only to pass to a teammate. Dumbass.

Warriors hold on after losing the 17 point lead.

BEASLEY CONTROVERSY COMING


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dat D-Lill


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Adam said:


> Choo-choo! Nash excuse train is firing up.


From a DWade fan?


Are you ****ing kidding me?


Stay out of this thread Adam.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Holy shit, has LA scored since I switched to GS-PHX? Maybe no signature Kobe finish.



XxIrvingxX said:


> Lebron's a pussy though so it was expected.


Yeah, he wanted to leave his teammates out on the court so he can go in the back and chill. Same in the finals, of course.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jace said:


> Never thought his individual offense was the problem. Isn't it that he's never run teams well?


He wallowed in portland's log jam of pgs, then was just trade fodder for a while. He can defend well and runs an offense as well as you can run a second unit of bone heads and ball stoppers.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

F'n James Harden broke out the kitchen sink in his debut.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Its about time Jodie Meeks became the shooter everyone prematurely labeled him as. His %'s in PHI were awful.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Jace said:


> Its about time Jodie Meeks became the shooter everyone prematurely labeled him as. His %'s in PHI were awful.


Jodie Meeks sucks.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow. Lakers cannot catch a break atm.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I won't be one to pile on LAL, considering what I saw my own team go through in 2010, but I find it a bit odd that they're having these issues against teams also incorporating new players (9 for Dallas), not to mention rookies. Need not mention Dallas missing Dirk, Kaman, and even West.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Jace said:


> Down 3 with seconds left, Dragic handles over the timeline and pounds it until there's less than a second left, only to pass to a teammate. Dumbass.
> 
> Warriors hold on after losing the 17 point lead.
> 
> BEASLEY CONTROVERSY COMING


What controversy? He's the same damn player he was in miami and minnesota.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

My god. This has just been incredibly awful defense by the Lakers.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad shot, great result for Matthews.

Pau Gasol is looking MVP for LA. Kinda like when Kobe won Finals MVP despite Pau being clearly more important during that run.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hyperion said:


> What controversy? He's the same damn player he was in miami and minnesota.


Sarcasm because he didn't play down the stretch. We dealt with it every game in Miami. Wasn't sure if anyone beyond Adam, WC, W2B, etc. would understand that.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

**** it, not even going to bother watching the rest of the game. The Lakers have just been playing such god awful basketball that it just isn't worth the time to watch it.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Jace said:


> Bad shot, great result for Matthews.
> 
> Pau Gasol is looking MVP for LA. Kinda like when Kobe won Finals MVP despite Pau being clearly more important during that run.


Not sure what Finals you were watching...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, Kobes.



XxIrvingxX said:


> Not sure what Finals you were watching...


Can't remember if I'm thinking it was 2010 because of the 6-24 closeout game, but I also think it might've been 2009. You don't have to agree, but many people saw things the same way. Pau was their best player much of the time.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Were the Lakers under the impression that due to the holiday they needed to terrorise their fans? Martyrs and Audition were less horrifying.



Jace said:


> Its about time Jodie Meeks became the shooter everyone prematurely labeled him as. His %'s in PHI were awful.


Jodie Meeks is cannon fodder


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Batum is shitting the bed right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When did LMA make the C shift?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Weren't we just down 6? I got a phone call and I got off the phone and we were down 19. What happened?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ LMA made the shift much quieter than Bosh.

Hickson guarding Dwight most of the time though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Weren't we just down 6? I got a phone call and I got off the phone and we were down 19. What happened?


Your starting PG is ass.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwight Howard going all Ray Allen at the charity stripe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> Your starting PG is ass.


What does Nash have to do with this? He played a couple minutes of the half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep hearing what a great addition Chris Duhon was to LA's bench. Good for LA Mike Brown doesn't listen to those idiots.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Lakers are winning this one. PO's magic has vanished.

EDIT: Ignore me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> What does Nash have to do with this? He played a couple minutes of the half.


You asked why you're losing. You're playing without a PG. Why is that confusing?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All this game needs is a Batum nut-punch.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Foul trouble is going to be an issue for this LAL team, with their awful depth and underwhelming D.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Keep forgetting Rose is sitting this year out until adidas reminds us. I wonder how Dwight feels that they'd rather promote an injured player than him right now.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Clipper Grizz game getting chippy...

...meanwhile, Jamal Crawford is having a great game.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> What does Nash have to do with this? He played a couple minutes of the half.


Adam is just pouting because he didn't go to the Heat this offseason. Ignore him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Make or miss, way too much Steve Blake.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ron said:


> Adam is just pouting because he didn't go to the Heat this offseason. Ignore him.


Actually, he spent the whole offseason arguing against bringing in Nash. Heat are fine at PG. Nash wouldn't have the ball enough to be effective, is a worse defender than Chalmers, and would be relegated to spot-up shooting, which Rio is great at.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamal Crawford with 27 off the bench.

Great pick-up.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Mike Brown needs to get fired. Hopefully it'll only take 10 games. The lakers are too talented to be losing like this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Who does LA have next? LAC? That might not go too well either. Clips matchup very well against the Lakers, and its one of the few matchups where VDN won't get outcoached. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jace said:


> Who does LA have next? LAC? That might not go to well either. Clips matchup very well against the Lakers, and its one of the few matchups where VDN won't get outcoached. :laugh:


Clippers are too good for the Lakers, at least for this week. Clippers in a rout.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DJ has to make that follow up.

Crawford with the nice layup: goaltending. 29 points off the bench tonight. Wow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If Odom is healthy and checked in, LAC's deep as hell. That's big against LAL. They have the most athletic big man tandem in the game, and a excess solid guard play.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

DJ has the basketball IQ of a pear. Jesus H. Christ.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Griffin and Zach definitely don't like each other. :laugh:


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jace said:


> If Odom is healthy and checked in, LAC's deep as hell. *That's big against LAL.* They have the most athletic big man tandem in the game, and a excess solid guard play.


Big against the whole league. Clippers are actually underrated, just as the Lakers are overrated.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LAC's TV duo is insufferable.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ron said:


> Big against the whole league. Clippers are actually underrated, just as the Lakers are overrated.


I'd be pretty bullish on LAC if Sterling dropped the miser bullshit and fired VDN to hire Nate McMillan or SVG.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Hyperion said:


> Mike Brown needs to get fired. Hopefully it'll only take 10 [strike]games[/strike] *seasons*.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jace said:


> LAC's TV duo is insufferable.


They are just long-suffering, especially Ralph Lawler. I am willing to cut them a break for enjoying last season and this season as well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Jamal Crawford stat line: 29 points in 30 minutes, 10-14 FG.

Stats don't tell the whole story. The guy was active all over the place. What a great pick-up...we'll see if he can show some consistency, which has been the tag on his career.

Nice start tho.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Grizz got JC'd tonight. When he is flowing like that and Paul is playing well...hard to beat.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

> Trail Blazers PR ‏@TrailBlazersPR
> 
> Damian Lillard joins Oscar Robertson and Isiah Thomas as only players in NBA history with at least 20 points and 10 assists in NBA debut.


...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^My goodness. Kid is special. Gonna be a fun ROTY race.

I was hoping Harden would troll Houston and show up clean-shaven. Morey would try to haggle him down from the max.

Nice to see Crawford have one of those games against a team that wasn't the Heat. He always kills us.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you Oklahoma for trading Harden. Thank you Yahoo for autopicking Harden for my fantasy team.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @tomhaberstroh
> 
> Per Synergy, just 10% of LAL's plays have ended using the pick-&-roll -- would've been NBA-low last season. Reminder: they have Steve Nash.


Untenable. Not only because of Nash, but Howard is the best PnR big in the league. Obviously the D was worse than the O last night, but that doesn't mean they couldn't have won by putting more points on the board.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Harden might have just saved Lin's ass over in Houston. They look an exciting tandem to watch. 

Harden is like a hench version of Manu.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> ‏@SherwoodStrauss
> Here's a stat. James Harden had more assists in that game (12) than Westbrook had in any game last year


...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Jace said:


> ^My goodness. Kid is special. Gonna be a fun ROTY race.


I have a feeling that point guards across the NBA have circled the Laker games on their schedules.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

E.H. Munro said:


> I have a feeling that point guards across the NBA have circled the Laker games on their schedules.


Yeah, as if Nash wasn't a gift enough, he ended up playing Blake for the majority of the night. 

Impressive non the less. This ROTY race is going to be great.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Porn Player said:


> *Yeah, as if Nash wasn't a gift enough, he ended up playing Blake for the majority of the night. *
> 
> Impressive non the less. This ROTY race is going to be great.


Well Nash did get injured so...yea


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

A few points on the night:
Maxiell shouldn't be starting over Drummond for more than the first 10 - 15 games
Thomas Robinson played liked a rookie in his first NBA action - timid 
How long will Aminu start over Ryan Anderson?
I was not impressed with game 1 of the Austin Rivers era.
I did not realize the active roster which was expanded from 12 to 13 due to the strike-shortened season still remains at 13.
Warriors' bench outscored their starters... in a win


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

XxIrvingxX said:


> Well Nash did get injured so...yea


I know he did, that's why Lillard got to play Blake.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

RollWithEm said:


> A few points on the night:
> Maxiell shouldn't be starting over Drummond for more than the first 10 - 15 games
> Thomas Robinson played liked a rookie in his first NBA action - timid
> How long will Aminu start over Ryan Anderson?
> ...


From highlights, Aminu had himself one hell of an evening.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn Player said:


> From highlights, Aminu had himself one hell of an evening.


I attended this game and... he still looks lost 80% of the time. Granted, this is an improvement over the 90% of the time he looked lost last year. He still isn't Ryan Anderson good, though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Fear the beard. Didn't catch the game but that's one hell of a statline in a debut.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

E.H. Munro said:


> I have a feeling that point guards across the NBA have circled the Laker games on their schedules.


Unfortunately that's always been the case.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

For Anthony Davis supposing to be a game changing defensive big man his -20 +/- was terrible.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus, can we ban single-game +/- discussion here? So damn flawed. Even if it wasn't, its his first NBA game.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

People are always going to overreact to the first game of the season. It's all we have to go buy.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @LakersReporter
> 
> Lakers list @SteveNash (lower leg contusion) as "doubtful" for Friday's game vs the Clippers.


Damn, didn't look that bad. Minutes for Duhon!

Not sure if this makes CP3/Bledsoe/Crawford happier or indifferent. Not like Steve was stopping them.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to keep bumping this, but...



> @ramonashelburne
> 
> Brown: "We can say Steve, go play pick and roll. He did that in Phx & they won a lot of games, it was fun to watch, but where were they in May?"


Jesus, Mike. I totally forgot those teams had Dwight Howard, Pau Gasol, and Kobe Bryant in tow. Is he really implying you can't win a title while using a lot of pick and roll-based plays? That's ludicrous. Especially when you have Dwight/Pau post play and Kobe isos to fall back on.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Mike Brown is an idiot.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That is a pretty stupid thing for Brown to say.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Just imagine how different things would've been if Mike Brown wasn't the Cavs coach during the Lebron James era...


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Exactly the same? Mike Brown was a fine coach for Cleveland because the players in Cleveland fit well into his system - good defensive role players and one transcendant star to do everything on offense. The problem with Brown in L.A. is we actually have offensive talent so it would be nice to have a coach competent enough for us to have a high calibur offense.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Luke said:


> Exactly the same? Mike Brown was a fine coach for Cleveland because the players in Cleveland fit well into his system - good defensive role players and one transcendant star to do everything on offense. The problem with Brown in L.A. is we actually have offensive talent so it would be nice to have a coach competent enough for us to have a high calibur offense.


D'Antoni!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow at that Brown quote. I hope he's being taken out of context somehow.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

He's feeling the heat. His job is in jeopardy and rightfully so.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If you have Steve Nash you should let him have the ball, because he's going to hurt you on defense and you need to get some offensive impact out of him. There's not a damned thing wrong with playing P&R unless your players suck at it either. There's a very compelling reason why everyone runs it a substantial part of the time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Favorite Things is one of my favorite jazz albums. 'Summertime' is top-notch. McCoy Tyner was sick.



Wade County said:


> Wow at that Brown quote. I hope he's being taken out of context somehow.


More context:



> @ramonashelburne
> 
> Brown explained need for "system offense" as for seven-game playoff series where, "They'll stop that one thing you're good at."


So...this team isn't good in the post or iso-ing?

He also kind of cites Nash as the reason NOT to use much PnR



> @ramonashelburne
> 
> Mike Brown said Steve Nash "said he doesn't want to [play pick and roll everytime] anymore because it wears him out."
> 
> ...


I'm sure we'll see it a lot as the season progresses.


----------

